# need Some help about DIET



## bodyforum (Aug 17, 2009)

hey m a newbie..

n need some suggestion regarding my diet...

i wud like to know wat shud i hav and in wat quantity..
i've strted wid a 5*5 workout recently and thus need some help..

hope to get some good suggestions frm ur side..

thanks..


----------



## shielalou (Nov 7, 2009)

If you want go for diet? Exercise and eat few are two of the best way you can do. If doesn't work you, try a natural nutrition pills? What do you think?


----------

